# MFK Web TV Episode #3 - Coyote Barks



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

The big dogs at MFK do some coyote barks. The beautiful Torie Lynn finds out how good a coyotes nose is . . . . TWICE, on the same stand. Torry Cook gets some redemption


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video ! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Love your sig line youngdon!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good video and calling demo, thanks!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was great all the way around, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great stuff. The tutorial vids will help sell those calls.


----------

